# Flash Forward thread



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Life is beautiful, business as usual, everyone in the world is busy going about their day.

Then out of nowhere, without warning... global black out. 

A global black out that last 2 minutes and change, during which everyone on earth gets a glimpse into their future. 

Some will like what they see, some will not.

This is the basic premise behind ABC's new drama "Flash Forward," which premieres tonight.

--------
This looks like it could be a winner of a show, any of you going to watch or DVR this new series?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Please remember to include spoiler warnings and spoiler tags to the posts. Some of us will watch the episode(s) later in the week or so.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> Please remember to include spoiler warnings and spoiler tags to the posts. Some of us will watch the episode(s) later in the week or so.


Totally agree


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Folks who miss the show tonight can catch it tomorrow instead.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Not sure if anyone else caught the premier of this show. All I have to say is :eek2:. Its like my 24 addition. I think its going to be one of the biggest hits for Fall.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Recorded it, along with Survivor, Grey's(Wife's), CSI, and Fringe. Hope it is a good one. Thursday is a night of TV in this house. I hope we get to watch Saturday night.

Scott


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Spoiler



Loved the Lost reference (Oceanic Airlines billboard)...and Charlie too!!



Great show so far!


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Just watched. A keeper!


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Looks very good so far.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Enjoyed it.

My only issue:



Spoiler



I'm all for honesty, but would anyone really tell their spouse in that situation (not that we've ever been in that situation) that their vision was an affair? Make something up.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I have to give them credit. I had fears for this show because of the book.

They took the flashforward idea from the book - nothing else. In one hour they covered two-thirds of book's "gee whiz" minus all the science jargon. And they turned it into a story with characters and plot, the lack of which made the book awful.

Glad I can record up to four shows at once, as I want to watch this one. And "Bones" on Fox. And....:sure:


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

This is a great show. They surely do have another Lost on their hands.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

bicker1 said:


> This is a great show. They surely do have another Lost on their hands.


I thought it was a great show. Did anyone see the Desperate Housewives sign on the side of a bus?


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

I think ABC will cancel the show after 5 or 6 episodes and leave everyone hanging just like they did with Daybreak a couple years ago although they did eventually release a $$DVD$$ with the rest of the series. 

Not really sure if I liked it .... need to give it another episode or 2. Seems just like yet another soap opera with lots of back stories.

How come when they took all the long shots of the local towns there were no fires, car accidents and/or airplanes crashed yet all the big cties were on fire?


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

At first I was bored then it hit me right in the face with a great story and a cast that can act. This will probably be a top notch show for years to come, I’m very happy my boredom left after the first 8 to 12 minutes.. 

I was worried that the buildup to the first episode was an over reaction from the media


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

phrelin said:


> I have to give them credit. I had fears for this show because of the book.
> 
> They took the flashforward idea from the book - nothing else. In one hour they covered two-thirds of book's "gee whiz" minus all the science jargon. And they turned it into a story with characters and plot, the lack of which made the book awful.
> 
> Glad I can record up to four shows at once, as I want to watch this one. And "Bones" on Fox. And....:sure:


Yes, the book was a real disappointment. A great setup and an ending that defied logic (as well as time and space.)


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

davemayo said:


> Did anyone see the Desperate Housewives sign on the side of a bus?


I did notice that. It would have been more accurate, though, to show a Los Angeles bus with a "FlashForward" ad on the side.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I enjoyed it, and especially thought the two leads (Sonya Walger, Joseph Fiennes) were great, with no trace of an accent.

I thought the line uttered by Charlie


Spoiler



("I had a dream that there were no more good days")


 was just a bit too precious, but I'll overlook it.

This is going to be a very interesting series watching these characters struggling to either fulfill or prevent their flash-forward...

The three Flash Forwards (FF) I'll be watching most closely are ...


Spoiler



The one with the father of a dead soldier whose FF showed him reuniting with her - he wants that to come true.

The one from Sonya Walger's character, Olivia. That character and Joseph Fiennes' character (Mark) both do not want Olivia's FF of her happy and in love with another man to come true.

Demetri's FF of ... nothingness. Is he alive in 4/29/10? Is he asleep?



Going to be a fun ride for the next 6 months ...


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

trainman said:


> I did notice that. It would have been more accurate, though, to show a Los Angeles bus with a "FlashForward" ad on the side.


That is a good point. ABC has been advertising FlashForward to death.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> Going to be a fun ride for the next 6 months ...


I'm looking forward to it. [pun intended]


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm recording tonight's rerun, and I haven't looked at any of the spoilers here. Hope it's as good as many of you say.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

I thought the show was great. I was worried that it was going to be over advertised and then a disappointment but so far so good. It will take more episodes but I think its a great start. Its going to be interesting to see how they expand the characters. Will they be able to change their futures or will they cause these futures by trying.

Very original at least.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

For those who haven't read the book, it takes place at CERN and the event itself flashes people 20 years into the future. The characters are all different and it's far more of a cerebral discussion of causality.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> For those who haven't read the book, it takes place at CERN and the event itself flashes people 20 years into the future. The characters are all different and it's far more of a cerebral discussion of causality.


Is this the CERN you're talking about "The European Organization for Nuclear Research"?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> Is this the CERN you're talking about "The European Organization for Nuclear Research"?


Yes, and except for the "flash", it would be hard to tell the book and the series were related.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Yes, and except for the "flash", it would be hard to tell the book and the series were related.


Thanks
I'm going to have to watch it again tonight, this time while drinking some Harpoons, it sometimes helps me see things I missed the first time around


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

I *love *the fact that they're not working too hard to please those of us who read the book. I think that would only give fans of the book reasons (or more reasons) to not like the series, and would degrade their ability to put on a great television program.


----------



## scottp461 (Sep 7, 2006)

davemayo said:


> I thought it was a great show. Did anyone see the Desperate Housewives sign on the side of a bus?


Yes I did! But did anyone else notice the "Oceanic" Airlines billboard in the BG of a wide shot of the 2 FBI agents in their car just before the pursuit sequence?


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

scottp461 said:


> Yes I did! But did anyone else notice the "Oceanic" Airlines billboard in the BG of a wide shot of the 2 FBI agents in their car just before the pursuit sequence?


I did...but I hid it in spoiler tags on post number 4.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

bicker1 said:


> I *love *the fact that they're not working too hard to please those of us who read the book. I think that would only give fans of the book reasons (or more reasons) to not like the series, and would degrade their ability to put on a great television program.


I havent read the book but I do watch alot of movies. For me its a hybrid of Minority Report and Knowing.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Just watched it last night. The first ten or so minutes grabbed me and didn't let go for the entire show. Not a minute was wasted, a very fast ride, and the hour just flew by. I hope that that momentum is maintained; if it is then this will be at the top of my list of favorites.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Finally got to watch last night, what a fun ride this was. Cannot wait for the next episode. I just hope I can follow all of the side stories, seems like there could be a ton of them.

Scott


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

I really like this show. So it will not make it. 

Did anyone else notice Seth MacFarlane (Family Guy) was one of the agents going over the aftermath. I missed him at first, one of my kids said that guy sounds like Brian from Family Guy. I rewound looked again and saw him clear as day.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Another Lost/Flash Forward connection is Sonya Walger (Olivia) who played Desmond's wife/gf Penelope (Penny).


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, and it seems Dominic Monaghan is going to be in the next episode. He was on Lost, right? 

I finally watched the pilot last night and I was fairly pleased. It was tight and fairly smart. I did notice Seth Macfarlane but he looked like he belonged there. 

There was very little from the book that remained; even the nature of the event was different. I did notice that Jack Davenport's character was named Lloyd Simcoe, one of the characters from the book. 

My big question is, why did the writers put themselves into a corner? They could have had the flashforward be four or five years in the future, and given themselves time to tell the story. Once April 2010 comes around, what will the characters do then?


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes, and it seems Dominic Monaghan is going to be in the next episode. He was on Lost, right?
> 
> I finally watched the pilot last night and I was fairly pleased. It was tight and fairly smart. I did notice Seth Macfarlane but he looked like he belonged there.
> 
> ...


Yes, Dominic Monaghan was in Lost. I read sometime back about his role in FlashForward but don't remember if he's a regular, recurring or in a story arc.

As for the time issue, if 24 can make a season out of one day, what's to prevent FlashForward from making several seasons out of 182? That's the number of days from Oct 1, 09 til April 1, 10. For whatever that's worth.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Wasn't 182 the number of times the "F-word" was said in _Scarface_? I read that was the reason the band Blink 182 used the number.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

davemayo said:


> I thought it was a great show. Did anyone see the Desperate Housewives sign on the side of a bus?


Missed that, Dave, but I caught the...



Spoiler



Oceanic billboard



... although I don't watch that show and didn't make the connection.

[Edited to add...]



Spoiler



So who was that man in the stadium?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I understand that they actually had to stop filming several times because there were "Flashforward" bus-side billboards in the background. That would have been surreal.


----------



## bigshew (Feb 26, 2007)

If the show is a hit come April, they could just have another flashforward or even a flashback.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Interesting thing:



Spoiler



At the end of Season 2 of Lost, a couple of minutes elapsed between the time the timer reaches zero and Desmond turns the fail-safe key. Do you know how much time passes? That's right: 2 minutes, 17 seconds.



At least that's what I read on www.4815162342.com

Wouldn't THAT be a twist!?


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

I dont know if anyone saw tonights episode yet but all I can say it WOW. This show is going to win a lot of awards. I couldnt move while watching it. I have watched the first episode a few times already and still have to watch it again with my wife.

I keep thinking about my personal life and appreciating it more. I know its just tv but this is a powerful example of what we would do if someone gave us a glimpse of the future. What would you do if you go to see 2 minutes 17 seconds of your life? 

Im hooked. Sucks to have to wait a whole week for another episode.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Wh are so behind already, we just watched the first episode last night. It was pretty darn good and hits on one of my favorite sci-fi themes of causality and if you can avoid a future that you saw.

I am hoping the story remains top notch (as that is what I care about anyway) so I can avoid focussing on the massive plot holes (or plot devices maybe) like how the hospital seemed to have only one patient while we saw dozens of people in one 10 second scene that needed medical attention, multiply that by all of LA and you see what I mean. Or how anyone was able to drive anywhere in a week, much less that night with the massive gridlock we saw on the streets, that would take weeks to clean up. And how did all those buildings catch on fire? I understand that a chopper hit one of them, but in your average office building there is nothing that needs attention so much that people being knocked out for a couple of minutes is going to cause a fire. Why don't fires start at night when the buldings are not occupied?

As far as time goes. With all the various people, they have plenty of flashforwards that they can concentrate on, kind of Like Lost will focus on one character's story one week and someone else's story in another. If they are judicious, they can easily get several seasons, assuming they have agood outline now.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

For full enjoyment of the show, perhaps it's best not to _over-anal-ize_ Flash Forward. Even the most beautiful woman loses (not looses) her appeal when you begin peeling back the layers.

To paraphrase a certain blonde bombshell of days gone by, _"When **** is inevitable, just lay back and enjoy it"_

(****_lack of logic_)


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Nick said:


> *For full enjoyment of the show, perhaps it's best not to over-anal-ize Flash Forward.* Even the most beautiful woman loses (not looses) her appeal when you begin peeling back the layers.
> 
> To paraphrase a certain blonde bombshell of days gone by, _"When **** is inevitable, just lay back and enjoy it"_
> 
> (****_lack of logic_)


Ehhh...I disagree, but if it works for you, then by all means. 

I'm more of a 'black helicopters' and 'tin foil hats' type with theses apocalyptic multi-layer shows (Lost being my fav of course).


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Okay...

*Episode 2*


Spoiler



So who didn't see the Sheriff from Pigeon, UT ending up dead in that episode? I find it funny that they had a whole tactical team at their disposal and yet just the three of them walk into the warehouse. They were at the town based on the vision from the flash forward, it's not like it would be a stretch to say "Hey, let's check out this warehouse from my flash forward."

Plus, if they though that the D. Gibbons impersonator was in there it makes even less sense that they go in there alone when they had a tactical team ready to take him down at the bus stop.



- Merg


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Okay...
> 
> *Episode 2*
> 
> ...


Yeah...I noticed that too and was a bit disappointed as well.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

We accidentally deleted the first episode but got episode two. We've been checking for an encore of the pilot and haven't seen it. I'm going to have to watch the first one on ABC.com, unfortunately.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Love the show. I imagine the sport book would all shut down. Somebody remembers somebody telling him how much he made when the pick the raider's to win the super bowl, etc etc etc.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

I have both recorded, but haven't got around to watch as yet. Will get to them over this week end. Looking forward to this.....


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Loved the show, for many of the same reasons you guys have stated, I also like the fact that the bosses in the show are not depicted in the usual stupid way of being more of a liability than an asset. Kind of weird to see a Boss in a series who is more inclined to believe the unbelievable than the actual agents.

Also if you look at the crime investigation bill board during the Flashback and slo mo it there is some interesting stuff shown, one of the Designs almost looks like the Antikythera clock and who knows what those Greek statues have to do with it.

BTW the poster re Lost, Desmond and the 2:17 Minutes, that’s very interesting


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

I really like the show, but hope that they can tighten up the plot a bit. These shows tend to not age well when there are many holes in the story.



Spoiler



They check the cloned cell phone and discover a call was made during the blackout...Why did they not check every cell phone record for any calls originating during the blackout? How about checking for anything else, like website hits, landline calls, etc? Well at least they were checking video footage...


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Just because you didn't see it, doesn't mean it didn't happen.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

bicker1 said:


> Just because you didn't see it, doesn't mean it didn't happen.


Hmmm is that the old tree dropping in the forest idea.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

The Lost and Flashforward Connection: my idea so far.


Spoiler



I liked that post about the time elapsing between when Desmond (on Lost) turned the destruct key and the Island going all weird being 2:17 Minutes. I don't know how the guy who found that out timed it since several scenes go by but it did get me curious.

Some interesting things in Flashforward (FF) that seem to connect it to Lost

ABC owns both shows
The Oceanic Billboard
The 2:17 possible connection
Time Travel, something that Lost has been focusing on
Characters from Lost being used on FF 
Kangaroo hoping down the highway
The Button in Lost is supposed to destroy the whole world if not pressed.

If you're a Lost Fan you remember the end of season 2 with the Hatch blowing up and all the weirdness that happened, the part that was always weird to me from back then was the reaction of everybody to the explosion. So after re-watching that episode plus all the other episodes that detail each characters return after the explosion I found that it gets stranger.

In the explosion we have Mr. Echo, Desmond, Charlie and Lock. 
Charlie is the first back and he seems to be unconcerned about what just happened, he thinks that Desmond and Lock should have been back already which is kind of weird since he knew they where at the heart of the explosion. Lock comes back next and he can't talk. He feels the urge to contact the island to fix what happened and Desmond comes back naked with a born again attitude and no idea how he ended up in the Jungle but he knows what's going to happen in the future and seems to know that he's correct. Mr. Echo also gets put back into the jungle but is dragged away by a Bear, later saved by lock who got a vision of where Echo would be.

In Flashforward we have an unknown group that was not affected by the FF. I believe that those people are going to end up being the same group of Lock, Echo, Charlie and Desmond. I believe that during the period that the hatch exploded they ended up in the future, a future that has been corrected by the events of Losts last season, the passengers of the Oceanic flight never crashed, none of it has happened but for them they are out of the time loop and caught between what would have been and what is.

Hey I am most likely wrong but I got a strange feeling that a major connection exists between both shows.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

dreadlk said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the passengers of the Oceanic flight never crashed,


That could explain how that Lost-related billboard could claim


Spoiler



(obstructed)FECT SAFETY RECORD


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

BobaBird said:


> That could explain how that Lost-related billboard could claim
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I noticed that billboard as well.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Please don't put spoiler tags in quotes, the forum software kind of hates that. I mean, one level of quotes, fine, but if you nest them three or four deep I believe it gets kind of hinky.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

The connection to the fail-safe key being turned and the 2:17 second time lapse is a nice thought but it doesn't jive (I'm the one who brought it up a few posts ago). The end of Lost season 2 was set in Novemberish 2004 and Flash Forward is obviously happening present day.

Of course, we _have _known the island to 'jump' from 'time to time' (all puns intended). lol


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Please don't put spoiler tags in quotes, the forum software kind of hates that. I mean, one level of quotes, fine, but if you nest them three or four deep I believe it gets kind of hinky.


If the post we are responding to is only a spoiler, how should we acknowlege that? I guess, I could just mention the posters name, I just get so used to hitting the quote button, I do not really even think about it.

Plus, if you do have nested spoilers, it could be hard to realize which are things that someone would want to look at and which are not. IT doe smake it confusing.

Personally, IMO, this is why threads for shows like this should be per episode, that was half the stuff in here would not even need to be spoilerized. (not that what I was responding to should have even been in a spoiler to begin with , really).


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

cdc101 said:


> The connection to the fail-safe key being turned and the 2:17 second time lapse is a nice thought but it doesn't jive (I'm the one who brought it up a few posts ago). The end of Lost season 2 was set in Novemberish 2004 and Flash Forward is obviously happening present day.
> 
> Of course, we _have _known the island to 'jump' from 'time to time' (all puns intended). lol


Since we are talking about time travel the 2004 vs 2009 has no meaning but the recent theme of Lost is that the Island can travel in time and space.
What if the Island became a fixed point and everything else was moved through time instead.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Here's a bit of good news. Full season ahead.

This just in: 'FlashForward' gets full season | Ausiello | EW.com :icon_bb:


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Great News


----------



## Balestrom (Jan 12, 2007)

Regarding the interesting connections between FlashFoward and Lost, did anyone mention the interesting picture/link of FlashFoward on the Lost home page?

Its a little odd, seeing how all the other references are to Lost... so its not like they are advertising other ABC programs on that page. Its just sitting their in the right corner among all the other Lost pictures.

Personally, I don't believe in a real connection between the two programs other then they are on the same station. In the couple seconds I spent searching, I didn't see any connections between the writers/producers... unless I missed something... so it makes me believe that their is no creative design to connect the two. But, again, I didn't really spend much time looking at it.

However, I wouldn't be suprised if ABC has intentionally inserted these similiarities or "connections" for the purpose of creating talk and speculation, and therefore increasing interest in FlashFoward.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

olguy said:


> Here's a bit of good news. Full season ahead.
> 
> This just in: 'FlashForward' gets full season | Ausiello | EW.com :icon_bb:


Well yeah .. Something has to replace Lost since that show is ending next May. This is good to hear, though. Best new show this season, IMHO.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Not sure if anyone has seen tonights episode yet but another great week of FlashForward.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Movieman said:


> Not sure if anyone has seen tonights episode yet but another great week of FlashForward.


+1


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Well yeah .. Something has to replace Lost since that show is ending next May. This is good to hear, though. Best new show this season, IMHO.


I agree. Hopefully this show will stick around for awhile.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Well yeah .. Something has to replace Lost since that show is ending next May. This is good to hear, though. Best new show this season, IMHO.


I agree. I was disappointed when they announced that this was the last season of Lost. FlashForward gives me the same type of ride as Lost. It keeps your mind so busy trying to piece things together that its over before you expect it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm a week behind, but all the causality issues are bothering me. They're investigating things because in the future, they see that they investigated them in the past? Time paradox!

They need to get past that.

Also, since they are flashing forward to a point where it's nighttime in the US, how many people are having flashforwards of sleeping or dreaming?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm a week behind, but all the causality issues are bothering me. They're investigating things because in the future, they see that they investigated them in the past? Time paradox!
> 
> They need to get past that.
> 
> Also, since they are flashing forward to a point where it's nighttime in the US, how many people are having flashforwards of sleeping or dreaming?


If you have problems with the paradox, wait until you see this week's episode.:sure:


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm a week behind, but all the causality issues are bothering me. They're investigating things because in the future, they see that they investigated them in the past? Time paradox!


Also since it's a future where they had the Flash Forward 6 months ago why is everybody going about their life as normal? Wouldn't Benford have a whole SWAT team with him since he knows that two armed men are coming for him on April 29th? And wouldn't others be looking at messages for themselves about what actions to do or avoid in the last 6 months? Would Las Vegas take any bets on the Super Bowl since people could have advance knowledge of the winner?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The complexity of the TV series story is that:

they don't know if in the future time period they flashed on this flashforward is only the first of many over the next few months,
they don't know whether they can alter the future or the vision of the future is altering their behavior to create that particular future,
they don't know how the flash is caused, naturally or by sinister persons unknown, and 
they don't know why the flash was caused if it was caused by persons unknown.
Obviously, if on April 29th they haven't resolved the mystery, then we can assume they will surround Benford with protection. We know he is alive to that point in time and we don't know the outcome of that future situation.

But it appears that Agent Demetri Noh may be killed on March 15. Can they alter that? And despite appearances we don't really know that Dr. Olivia Benford is involved with Lloyd Simcoe or merely feeling affection for a man she thinks is dealing with a hard situation.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Newsweek wants to know ... Is "FlashForward" the next "Lost"? Or the next "Heroes"?

http://blog.newsweek.com/blogs/popv...forward-the-next-lost-or-the-next-heroes.aspx


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Only time will give us the answer to that. Maybe we can FlashFoward 6 mo's to find out!


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm a week behind, but all the causality issues are bothering me. They're investigating things because in the future, they see that they investigated them in the past? Time paradox!
> 
> T*hey need to get past that*.
> 
> Also, since they are flashing forward to a point where it's nighttime in the US, how many people are having flashforwards of sleeping or dreaming?


As was stated wait till you see this next episode. But remember they already threw us a curve with the father that thought he saw his daughter in Afghan. I dont know if this is the episode you have missed but the remains that he digs up show the DNA of his daughter so right there you can have doubt on whether their FlashForwards were simple dreams as if someone was put into a coma.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

Movieman said:


> As was stated wait till you see this next episode. But remember they already threw us a curve with the father that thought he saw his daughter in Afghan. I dont know if this is the episode you have missed but the remains that he digs up show the DNA of his daughter so right there you can have doubt on whether their FlashForwards were simple dreams as if someone was put into a coma.


I think they're wanting us to be unsure about whether the flashed-forward future can be changed or not - just like the characters are unsure.

As far as the daughter, the father mentioned in the 1st episode that there were very few remains returned and tested. Who's to say that the daughter didn't lose a limb (or even a finger or two) that was found and tested, but she survived?


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Another great episode! They are really doing a great job with this show.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Last night's was the best episode yet IMHO. Some action along with the backstory development!


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Well they are going to have to introduce other enemies for this disaster. If you they pick a date that is 6 months away and not get another plot line developing then the show would be over too soon. But I agree. Awesome episode and cant wait till next week.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I have two unseen episodes waiting for me in the DVR. I'm really looking forward to watching them.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

I dont want to spoil it for anyone but.. WOW!!!! and DAMN!!! This show is so damn good!!!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Hmmm. I guess I'd like a little more action and a little less soap then tonight's episode. Last week's episode was more my preference I guess. Maybe I'll get more into the characters as I am the characters in "Gray's Anatomy" and "Private Practice" as the writers, cast and directors get more comfortable with them.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

phrelin said:


> Hmmm. I guess I'd like a little more action and a little less soap then tonight's episode. Last week's episode was more my preference I guess.


I agree to some extent, but it was fun watching everyone's reactions toward the end of last night's episode.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I was so bored by the 'soap opera'-like drama that I stopped watching. That whiny insecure, jealous cop routine was disgusting. Man up, dude!


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

Movieman said:


> I dont want to spoil it for anyone but.. WOW!!!! and DAMN!!! This show is so damn good!!!


I thought the kangaroo costume was good, too! :lol:


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Beware -- you can add all kinds of characters you want, but the danger is you lose sight of the main intent. The main intent of _Flash Forward_ needs to be: "Why did everyone in the world black out for 2:17"?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

But on the other hand, if you solve that, then you don't have much of a show if you haven't spent some time on character development.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Stuart I agree. If they dont develop the plot and add other twists then on April xx the show is over. I think last night set the stage that basically they will be unable to prevent the future from happening. The marriage breakup was set in motion as well as they FBI lady now wanting the child she was never going to have. One thing that I dont like that i hope they change is that I feel like I know how its going to end too soon. I liked how the dead daughter became a puzzle but now it seems from the clips that the next episode is going to change that. I still like the show but dont want to know the ending otherwise I wont finish it.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

Can we stop having an open thread for this show and create episode specific threads? This way we don't have to worry about spoilers showing up for those who haven't watched it? This would seem extra appropriate for a suspense show such as FlashForward (which has been great so far!!!)


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> But on the other hand, if you solve that, then you don't have much of a show if you haven't spent some time on character development.


Agree -- it's a fine line. But you have to agree that this won't be solved until the show has been decided to come to an end, a la _Battlestar Galactica _or _M*A*S*H._ The viewers watching _Gilligan's Island _knew those folks were never going to get off the island, right?

But the more you devote to characters and the less to plot development, the more danger you have of slipping into melodrama. And if this is not possible to avoid, then you've got to admit that the premise is too thin to sustain itself for series television.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Unless maybe it is an identical twin in the grave?



Movieman said:


> As was stated wait till you see this next episode. But remember they already threw us a curve with the father that thought he saw his daughter in Afghan. I dont know if this is the episode you have missed but the remains that he digs up show the DNA of his daughter so right there you can have doubt on whether their FlashForwards were simple dreams as if someone was put into a coma.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

lee635 said:


> Unless maybe it is an identical twin in the grave?


Methinks the daughter will be missing a body part or two when we finally meet her - if you'll recall, the dad said that there wasn't much left of her to bury!


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> But on the other hand, if you solve that, then you don't have much of a show if you haven't spent some time on character development.


I agree. A program that is all plot and no human relationship development might as well be stocked with android characters. :lol:


----------

